# I migliori talenti della.. Bundesliga!



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Dicembre 2020)

Come da titolo ecco il topic per i talenti della bundes.

Il campionato più moderno e con più idee a tanti livelli, sportivo, strutturale, economico, sistemi d'allenamento ecc. 

Sono simpatizzante dello Stoccarda e stiam facendo una bella stagione e ho già in mente un paio di giocatori di cui parlarvi. 

Inoltre ci sono due giocatori che mi hanno rubato gli occhi, uno è un compagno di Piatek  l'altro è un nuovo arrivato in Bundesliga che si sta letteralmente imponendo. Ve ne parlerò appena possibile.

L'invito è il solito, se avete giocatori da segnalare siete più che benvenuti a farlo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Dicembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Come da titolo ecco il topic per i talenti della bundes.
> 
> Il campionato più moderno e con più idee a tanti livelli, sportivo, strutturale, economico, sistemi d'allenamento ecc.
> 
> ...


Io penso di sapere uno di quelli di cui ci parlerai dello Stoccarda, cioè *Silas Wamangituka*.
Secondo me verrà fuori un bel giocatore, sempre che qualcuno non gli spacchi tibia e perone prima  
Nell'ultima giornata di Bundes ha fatto letteralmente infuriare il Werder, tanto che Matarazzo ha dovuto toglierlo dal campo per evitare che gli avversari lo prendessero di mira dopo aver irriso il portiere del Werder 
A ogni modo è un'ala alta "solo" 1.89, ben strutturato fisicamente con doti da skiller che quest'anno sta timbrando con una certa regolarità.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Dicembre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io penso di sapere uno di quelli di cui ci parlerai dello Stoccarda, cioè *Silas Wamangituka*.
> Secondo me verrà fuori un bel giocatore, sempre che qualcuno non gli spacchi tibia e perone prima
> Nell'ultima giornata di Bundes ha fatto letteralmente infuriare il Werder, tanto che Matarazzo ha dovuto toglierlo dal campo per evitare che gli avversari lo prendessero di mira dopo aver irriso il portiere del Werder
> A ogni modo è un'ala alta "solo" 1.89, ben strutturato fisicamente con doti da skiller che quest'anno sta timbrando con una certa regolarità.



Azz sgamato


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Dicembre 2020)

Mathis Bruns. 
Ne sentirete parlare tra un paio d'anni, io però ve lo dico ora


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Dicembre 2020)

Nome : Matheus Cunha
Club : Herta Berlino 
Ruolo : Seconda punta 
Altezza : 184 cm
Data di nascita : 27/05/1999
Scadenza contratto : 30/06/2024
Valutazione : €32.000.000






Matheus Cunha ha tutte le potenzialità per essere un giocatore determinante in Europa e finalmente pare aver preso la strada giusta proprio quando tutti iniziavano a perderci un po' le speranze. 

Matheus nasce calcisticamente nel Coritiba, ma appena compiuto i 18 anni compie una scelta di vita, ovvero l'arrivo in Europa, in Svizzera, al Sion. 
Tempo qualche mese e pronti via fa il bello e cattivo tempo, attirando le su di sé le attenzioni del Lipsia che sborsa ben 15 milioni di euro per portarlo alla corte di Nagelsmann, rendendolo una delle cessioni più remunerative del campionato svizzero. 

Al Lipsia l'ambientamento non è semplice, la squadra va bene, inserirsi nei suoi automatismi è difficile, le occasioni sono poche e con Nagelsmann non c'è un gran feeling, che gli chiede magari troppo sacrificio in fase di non possesso. 

Lo scorso gennaio decide di scommetterci l'Herta Berlino, lo paga 18 milioni e l'investimento è subito ripagato, 5 gol e 3 assist nel girone di ritorno e una super partenza quest'anno con 6 gol e 2 assist in 10 presenze in Bundeliga. 

Il ragazzo ha finalmente trovato la sua quadratura tattica o comunque si è avviato per trovarla. Dopo essere stato impiegato in tutti i ruoli d'attacco quest'anno la sua dimensione la sta trovando. 
Principalmente gioca a sinistra, ma non lo riterrei un esterno, ma un vero e proprio attaccante, non dà molta ampiezza, se non richiesto dalla manovra nel duetto col terzino, bravissimo nei tagli alle spalle del difensore, ad attaccare dal lato debole, ma soprattutto a scivolare su tutta la linea dell'area di rigore e a duettare con i compagni per poi liberare la conclusione o l'assist. 
Cresciuto molto tatticamente negli ultimi 12 mesi, a cui abbina un dribbling bruciante supportato dal controllo di palla classico dei brasiliani. Mi piace tanto come calcia il pallone, esecuzione sempre pulita, preceduta magari dal controllo a seguire precedente. 

Ultimamente sta anche migliorando nel disimpegno difensivo.
A volte si intestardisce troppo nella giocata come il tiro dalla distanza o il dribbling, ma forse è dovuto al fatto che all'Herta se non accende la luce lui in attacco, non c'è nessuno.

La valutazione è già alta, ma di solito l'Herta non è una società che fa problemi sul prezzo.
Di attaccanti esterni sinistri ce ne sono tanti, ma lui ha quel qualcosa in più, la tecnica abbinata alla fisicità, il saper essere decisivo negli ultimi 30 minuti. Son proprio sicuro di vedere che carriera farà.

Ecco, se dobbiamo sostituire Rebic tra qualche anno, lui mi andrebbe benissimo  [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION]


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Dicembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Come da titolo ecco il topic per i talenti della bundes.
> 
> Il campionato più moderno e con più idee a tanti livelli, sportivo, strutturale, economico, sistemi d'allenamento ecc.
> 
> ...





tralasciando i più famosi di Bayern Munich e Dortmund che tutti conosciamo, segnalo Florian Wirtz, 17 anni e Edmond Tabsoba 21 in forza al Bayern04 e un bel difensore centrale di 20 anni in forza al Wolfsburg, Maxence Lacroix


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Dicembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> tralasciando i più famosi di Bayern Munich e Dortmund che tutti conosciamo, segnalo Florian Wirtz, 17 anni e Edmond Tabsoba 21 in forza al Bayern04 e un bel difensore centrale di 20 anni in forza al Wolfsburg, Maxence Lacroix


Lacroix me lo hai fregato  volevo parlarne io, mi ha impressionato tutte le volte che l'ho visto.

Wirtz sarà venduto sulle cifre di Havertz o comunque siamo su quei livelli.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Dicembre 2020)

Prova di forza dello Stoccarda che massacra 5-1 fuori casa il Dortmund. Doppietta di Wamangituka.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Dicembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Lacroix me lo hai fregato  volevo parlarne io, mi ha impressionato tutte le volte che l'ho visto.
> 
> Wirtz sarà venduto sulle cifre di Havertz o comunque siamo su quei livelli.



Wirtz in rete all'ultima di Bundes. Questo 17enne è impressionante


----------



## Davidoff (18 Dicembre 2020)

La Bundes sarà spettacolare ma ho qualche riserva sui giocatori che vengono da lì, Werner e Havertz in Premier stanno facendo veramente pena (pur con alcune scusanti, tipo il giocare fuori ruolo e il doversi ancora adattare al torneo).


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Dicembre 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> La Bundes sarà spettacolare ma ho qualche riserva sui giocatori che vengono da lì, Werner e Havertz in Premier stanno facendo veramente pena (pur con alcune scusanti, tipo il giocare fuori ruolo e il doversi ancora adattare al torneo).



Mah, Havertz aveva il Leverkusen ai suoi piedi, situazione totalmente diversa, tra l'altro il Chelsea sta ballando un po' ovunque, non dipende certo da loro due sto periodo di black out

Anche perché quando il Chelsea stava girando soprattutto Werner i suoi gol li ha fatti.

Ma poi l'Olanda non va bene, il Belgio no, in Inghilterra costano, in Francia? Almeno lì?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Dicembre 2020)

Vorrei citare anche qui l'attaccante del Wolfsburg Wout Weghorst, non esattamente il cigno di Utrecht, ma con una dedizione al lavoro e una tenacia che lo hanno portato a essere il terzo attaccante migliore della Bundes, dietro i mostri Lewa e Haaland. Definito da alcuni lento e tecnicamente scarso, più che parlare io delle sue caratteristiche vorrei proporvi un video molto esplicativo sulle motivazioni che lo rendono un attaccante utile e prolifico.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2021)

Quando parlo di idee che i nostri dirigenti non hanno, mi riferisco ad attaccanti come Lukas Nmecha, pagato 8 miseri milioni ma è un bel talento. Andato in gol con la maglia del Wolfsburg nell'ultima giornata di campionato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Novembre 2021)

Interessanti due giocatori del Gladbach (lasciando perdere Florian Neuhaus e Marcus Thuram che si conoscono ampiamente):
1) Bensebaini, terzino sinistro algerino, giocatore piuttosto completo sia sul piano fisico che su quello tecnico. È un giocatore versatile e in carriera è stato impiegato difensore centrale e mediano. Interessanti le sue incursioni e anche in fase offensiva sa fare male alle difese avversarie.
2) Zakaria, mediano in scadenza a giugno che potrebbe essere interessante come sostituto di Kessiè.
@Lineker10 che segui la Bundesliga, che ne pensi di questi due profili?


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Interessanti due giocatori del Gladbach (lasciando perdere Florian Neuhaus e Marcus Thuram che si conoscono ampiamente):
> 1) Bensebaini, terzino sinistro algerino, giocatore piuttosto completo sia sul piano fisico che su quello tecnico. È un giocatore versatile e in carriera è stato impiegato difensore centrale e mediano. Interessanti le sue incursioni e anche in fase offensiva sa fare male alle difese avversarie.
> 2) Zakaria, mediano in scadenza a giugno che potrebbe essere interessante come sostituto di Kessiè.
> @Lineker10 che segui la Bundesliga, che ne pensi di questi due profili?


di zakaria ne parlo da quando aveva 21 anni.
però ultimamente l'ho proprio perso di vista....


----------



## LukeLike (7 Novembre 2021)

Per me, al di là dei soliti noti, l'unico talento veramente degno di nota della Bundes gioca nel Bayer Leverkusen: si chiama Florian Wirtz. Poi sicuramente ce ne sarà qualcun altro, ma qui stiamo parlando di un ragazzino di 18 anni che in 13 presenze tra Bundesliga e Europa League ha già messo a referto 7 reti e 7 assist). Ma non è neanche tanto una questione di numeri, perché secondo me i numeri dei giocatori della Bundes sono gonfiati dal livello infimo di alcune squadre di medio-bassa classifica (vedi numeri di Jovic, Belfodil, Schick, Kramaric, Andre Silva, ecc), ma questo ragazzo, ogni volta che l'ho visto, mi ha impressionato per qualità, tecnica, visione di gioco e personalità...


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Novembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Per me, al di là dei soliti noti, l'unico talento veramente degno di nota della Bundes gioca nel Bayer Leverkusen: si chiama Florian Wirtz. Poi sicuramente ce ne sarà qualcun altro, ma qui stiamo parlando di un ragazzino di 18 anni che in 13 presenze tra Bundesliga e Europa League ha già messo a referto 7 reti e 7 assist). Ma non è neanche tanto una questione di numeri, perché secondo me i numeri dei giocatori della Bundes sono gonfiati dal livello infimo di alcune squadre di medio-bassa classifica (vedi numeri di Jovic, Belfodil, Schick, Kramaric, Andre Silva, ecc), ma questo ragazzo, ogni volta che l'ho visto, mi ha impressionato per qualità, tecnica, visione di gioco e personalità...


mamma mia jovic che cesso.
non so cosa ci vedevano il 90% della gente.


----------



## uolfetto (7 Novembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Per me, al di là dei soliti noti, l'unico talento veramente degno di nota della Bundes gioca nel Bayer Leverkusen: si chiama Florian Wirtz. Poi sicuramente ce ne sarà qualcun altro, ma qui stiamo parlando di un ragazzino di 18 anni che in 13 presenze tra Bundesliga e Europa League ha già messo a referto 7 reti e 7 assist). Ma non è neanche tanto una questione di numeri, perché secondo me i numeri dei giocatori della Bundes sono gonfiati dal livello infimo di alcune squadre di medio-bassa classifica (vedi numeri di Jovic, Belfodil, Schick, Kramaric, Andre Silva, ecc), ma questo ragazzo, ogni volta che l'ho visto, mi ha impressionato per qualità, tecnica, visione di gioco e personalità...


Vabbe ma Wirtz è un fenomeno, almeno per l'età che ha al momento. Finirà in una delle super squadre (city, psg, real) per caterve di milioni. Poi magari si perde.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Novembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Per me, al di là dei soliti noti, l'unico talento veramente degno di nota della Bundes gioca nel Bayer Leverkusen: si chiama Florian Wirtz. Poi sicuramente ce ne sarà qualcun altro, ma qui stiamo parlando di un ragazzino di 18 anni che in 13 presenze tra Bundesliga e Europa League ha già messo a referto 7 reti e 7 assist). Ma non è neanche tanto una questione di numeri, perché secondo me i numeri dei giocatori della Bundes sono gonfiati dal livello infimo di alcune squadre di medio-bassa classifica (vedi numeri di Jovic, Belfodil, Schick, Kramaric, Andre Silva, ecc), ma questo ragazzo, ogni volta che l'ho visto, mi ha impressionato per qualità, tecnica, visione di gioco e personalità...


Beh... Wirtz è sicuramente il giovane migliore che hanno, tuttavia non sono così d'accordo sul discorso del livello infimo. Giocano a mio parere un calcio differente dal nostro, tutto qui. Immobile lí per esempio ha fallito, mentre nel campionato italiano ha trovato la sua dimensione. Poi ci sono giocatori come Schick e Silva che sono semplicemente cresciuti e hanno alzato l'asticella del loro rendimento. Tra i giovani molto bravo anche Musiala del Bayern, giocatore molto talentuoso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Novembre 2021)

Stagione pazzesca fino a questo momento di *Nkunku*, gol e assist per lui contro il Dortmund e palo colpito dopo una doppia veronica (sarebbe stato gol fantastico). Contento anche per la prestazione di *Gvardiol *(assist per Nkunku) che avevo segnalato come un giovane di grandissimo avvenire prima del trasferimento in Germania.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Beh... Wirtz è sicuramente il giovane migliore che hanno, tuttavia non sono così d'accordo sul discorso del livello infimo. Giocano a mio parere un calcio differente dal nostro, tutto qui. Immobile lí per esempio ha fallito, mentre nel campionato italiano ha trovato la sua dimensione. Poi ci sono giocatori come Schick e Silva che sono semplicemente cresciuti e hanno alzato l'asticella del loro rendimento. Tra i giovani molto bravo anche Musiala del Bayern, giocatore molto talentuoso.


Ma infatti. E' vero il contrario, il livello della Bundes è ottimo rispetto ad altri campionati e ci sono tanti ottimi talenti in tante squadre.
Le partite sono certamente piu belle e spettacolari della maggior parte della Liga e della Ligue1, questo è poco ma sicuro.
Vero che finora quel tipo di giocatori si adattavano male alla Serie A, molto piu difensiva e tattica rispetto alla Bundes dove invece pure la ultima in classifica ha un gioco super offensivo (e spesso caotico), ma le cose stanno cambiando e anche da noi ci sono sempre piu squadre che cercano di proporre gioco, anche se fanno bassa classifica.

Secondo me in futuro avremo molti piu giocatori provenienti dalla Bundes che verranno in Italia, soprattutto difensori e centrocampisti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Novembre 2021)

sta facendo benissimo Nico Schlotterbeck del Friburgo. Bel difensore classe '99.


----------



## Giangy (12 Novembre 2021)

Mi piace molto quello del Dortmund,
Jude Bellingham, é un 2003, ma ha già un prezzo alto. Poi d'interessante c'è Plea, attaccante ex Nizza del Borussia.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Dicembre 2021)

Nel topic che riguardava il possibile passaggio di Messias al Milan scrissi:
"A corto di soldi ma non solo, mi pare che non ci siano manco idee. Hanno preso il super esperto di calcio francese, Moncada, colui che aveva scoperto Mbappè, per fare cosa? Un trequartista talentuoso di qualche campionato meno blasonato? *Jesper Lindstrom*, Nikolic, Majer, De Ketelaere, Verschaeren. Qualcuno deve saltare fuori, non posso credere che in tre mesi di calciomercato quello che riescono a portare a casa è Messias, Corona o qualche altro bidone in scadenza di contratto".

Ecco ho evidenziato in grassetto quel nome, il nome indicato in cima alla lista, proprio perchè il ragazzo in questione è finito all'eintracht di francoforte in estate per 7 miseri milioni e adesso sta ripagando la fiducia con gol e assist. Un giocatore di grande talento, un trequartista abilissimo nello stretto e in grado di fare giocate che fanno la differenza, proprio quello che manca a noi. La rabbia del calciomercato scandaloso composto da bidoni condotto dai nostri dirigenti deriva anche dall'incapacità di valutare profili come questi. Allego un video con le giocate di questo ragazzo in Germania.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Un giocatore da tenere d'occhio, nel caso in cui il Milan cercasse un giovane da inserire senza fare follie, è Jonathan Burkardt, centravanti versatile del Magonza. Alto 1.83, fisicamente ben strutturato, è un centravanti piuttosto completo, generoso, potente e con una buona tecnica di base che sta segnando con una certa regolarità. Non è raro vederlo arretrare per aiutare in difesa, può essere un profilo da valutare seriamente anche perché non ha una quotazione proibitiva al momento. La Lazio lo sta seguendo e sarebbe intenzionata ad acquistarlo, però se avessimo 15-20 milioni da investire io ce li metterei per lui. Meno reclamizzato di Moukoko e Adeyemi, piuttosto precoci, non è detto che non possa avere un futuro roseo davanti.


----------

